
The Halo Drive: Fuel Free Relativistic Propulsion of Large Mases [pdf] - sohkamyung
http://coolworlds.astro.columbia.edu/halodrive_preprint.pdf
======
sohkamyung
Video by the author on the Halo Drive at [1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFqL9CkNxXw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFqL9CkNxXw)

